# D-SLR Shopping List - Critique please!



## spirit

Hey all,

Many thanks to Travis for assisting me with my D-SLR choices, I just wanted to see what others thought too.

OK so here is what I'm going with.







EOS 1100D body (£299) http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004MPQXSM/ref=ox_sc_act_title_4?ie=UTF8&smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE

Canon EF 75-300mm f/4.0-5.6 III Lens (£150) http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00005K47Y/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&smid=A25SSRS87SUDW9 <- will this work with the 1100D?? Can somebody please confirm? This is my biggest "worry" if you like. 

SanDisk 32GB SDHC card (£14) http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00422GVQE/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE

Case (£15) http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0042PUH5C/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&smid=A27UIGBWAGUDML

Total is £478 pretty much. I'm going to say £500 is my absolute, absolute budget.

Anybody have any suggestions for improvement? I'd like a telephoto lens with a large zoom, the one I've chosen appears to have a large zoom - will that lens work with the 1100D/T3? Anybody have any idea roughly how big the zoom on that lens would be? I saw this YouTube video (skip to 2.47) and it seems pretty large, but a figure of exactly how big the zoom is would be good.  

Also I'd ideally like a 32GB card as I will most likely be shooting in RAW and probably recording video too. A 16GB card is just over a fiver though so maybe I could get away with 16GB fine?

Does anybody else have any other suggestions for different cameras and lenses? As said, ideally I'd like a telephoto lens as I like zoom, I'd like image stabilization (which that lens has) - size is not an issue really. I chose the 1100D/T3 over the D3100 because apparently the 1100D/T3 has a better battery life. I know about the Pnetax K-r too, they're expensive here - too expensive for me.

I'm going to keep the Fuji most likely even once I've got my SLR. Not sure when I'm going to be buying all of this, could be a way off yet I think.  These are just ideas/suggestions. 

The whole thing (including a bag and SD card) needs to ideally come to less than £500. 

Thanks!


----------



## mx344

looks decent, although some suggestions 
-The 1100d has 12mpx, so you can hold over 400 raw photos on that thing, thats more than you will want lol. I have 4 different cards, (1) 4gig, (2) 8gigs, and (1)16 gig. Id rather have more smaller sized sticks than one big one, because of one factor, losing it.
75-300 is not wide at all, thats a sports lens essentially so anything your going to be taking photos of, will have to be far away...
***example*** I'd guess and say one person, would have to be 15+ feet away just to fit one in the frame. 
Another thing plays into it, the 110d is crop factored, so whatever length your lens is, you must multiply that by 1.6x so 75mm is really 120mm, and the 300mm length is really 480, now this can be both good, and bad, bad because its not good close up, but great for long shots.
Me personally, would start with a wider lens, the kit lens 18-55mm would be a better start...youll use it alot more.
if you have any questions about anything just give me a holllarr


----------



## Justin

Why not get the 1100D kit? 75mm is long to start with.





If you can spare the cash, add this too. Saves you from neck pains. Probably one of the best things I've bought for me/my camera.
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produ...pid_RRS_1BB_RS_Sport_Extreme_Sport_Strap.html


----------



## Punk

Yeah that's what I thouhgt, no wide angle? Nothing below 50mm? You only have a zoom lens there...

I personally have a 18-55mm and a 70-300mm... And I use both of them all the time, 18-55mm is useful for scenery...


----------



## spirit

Thanks all for the advice, the new shopping list is as follows.

EOS 1100D + 18-55mm lens http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004MPQXZA/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&smid=A1D24MP37JR7K

Canon EF 75-300 lens (possibly, may get this one a bit later on to save cost) http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00005K47Y/ref=ox_sc_act_title_4?ie=UTF8&smid=A25SSRS87SUDW9

32GB card http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00422GVQE/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE

Bag http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0042PUH5C/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&smid=A27UIGBWAGUDML

Total is £555 w/ the extra lens and £400.32 w/out the extra lens.



			
				mx344 said:
			
		

> -The 1100d has 12mpx, so you can hold over 400 raw photos on that thing, thats more than you will want lol.


Is that 400 with the 32GB card or 400 with a 4GB, 8GB or 16GB card? Whenever I go to places I do tend to take a lot of photos and I'd like space for video too. How many photos would say an 8GB card hold roughly? If I'm shooting in RAW with 12MP, then my photos would be roughly 12MB each, right (sometimes bigger, sometimes smaller) - so 8192MB divided by 12 gives me 682 photos roughly - that seems all right, so I may just go for an 8GB or if a 16GB is the same cost one of those.



			
				mx344 said:
			
		

> Me personally, would start with a wider lens, the kit lens 18-55mm would be a better start...youll use it alot more.


Noted - added the 1100D with the kit 18-55mm lens to my wishlist.



			
				Punk said:
			
		

> I personally have a 18-55mm and a 70-300mm... And I use both of them all the time, 18-55mm is useful for scenery...


Ah... ok - yep defo want the 18-55 now if it's better for stuff like scenery. Thanks!


----------



## Ramodkk

Keep in mind that your bridge camera has what, 30X optical zoom? That's huge range in focal length. You are not going to get that much zoom or get to that level of telephoto with the 75-300mm lens. That would be the equivalent to around 10-15X. That's an advantage of SLR-Like cameras, you get a LOT of optical zoom for the money. If you want super telephoto on a DSLR, you're gonna have to spend thousands of dollars/pounds for good quality, fast, 300mm+ glass. 

That 75-300mm lens is the entry-level telephoto zoom lens for Canon. 

Now, about the memory card, like mx344 said, I would suggest you get 2+ cards with average capacity like 8-16GB as opposed to one behemoth card with 32-64GB. It will make your life easier because they're easy to fill up with pictures but then downloading them if you need a fast import to your PC it will take ages for full 64GB card. Also, the fear of losing your card, it's better to lose part of your photoshoot than the whole thing.

The ideal starting lens is the kit lens (18-55mm). If you feel up for it and are willing to buy used, I'm sure you can find a cheap 50mm prime to learn with as well. Don't worry about having to buy two lenses to start with. You can always buy more lenses as you go.


----------



## mx344

spirit said:


> Is that 400 with the 32GB card or 400 with a 4GB, 8GB or 16GB card? Whenever I go to places I do tend to take a lot of photos and I'd like space for video too. How many photos would say an 8GB card hold roughly? If I'm shooting in RAW with 12MP, then my photos would be roughly 12MB each, right (sometimes bigger, sometimes smaller) - so 8192MB divided by 12 gives me 682 photos roughly - that seems all right, so I may just go for an 8GB or if a 16GB is the same cost one of those.


Thats for 8 gig, and for me when i was shooting with my 450d, the average would be 14-15mb, so yah you'll get more over 500+:good:
Although, fair warning, video SUCKS up memory lol. I was shooting some tennis, and if I remember correctly, the clip was 20ish seconds long, and it used up 40mb lmao. 
So my recommendation, once you import on the computer, delete off the memory card so you can have space for new material that you may be wanting to do.


----------



## spirit

ramodkk said:


> Keep in mind that your bridge camera has what, 30X optical zoom? That's huge range in focal length. You are not going to get that much zoom or get to that level of telephoto with the 75-300mm lens. That would be the equivalent to around 10-15X. That's an advantage of SLR-Like cameras, you get a LOT of optical zoom for the money. If you want super telephoto on a DSLR, you're gonna have to spend thousands of dollars/pounds for good quality, fast, 300mm+ glass.


Yeah I'm aware the Fuji's zoom will still be much bigger - much bigger. 10-12x zoom should be fine for me though, but I'll probably get that lens another time and practise on the kit lens. I'm going to keep the Fuji for the zoom and stuff too (take it on school trips and stuff too - don't want my D-SLR getting nicked at school!).



> Now, about the memory card, like mx344 said, I would suggest you get 2+ cards with average capacity like 8-16GB as opposed to one behemoth card with 32-64GB. It will make your life easier because they're easy to fill up with pictures but then downloading them if you need a fast import to your PC it will take ages for full 64GB card. Also, the fear of losing your card, it's better to lose part of your photoshoot than the whole thing.


I'll probably grab myself a 16GB or 32GB card and then a spare 8GB or 16GB card. 32GB cards are £13, 16GB cards are £6 and 8GB cards are about £4 - either way I'll get myself a spare card. 



> The ideal starting lens is the kit lens (18-55mm). If you feel up for it and are willing to buy used, I'm sure you can find a cheap 50mm prime to learn with as well. Don't worry about having to buy two lenses to start with. You can always buy more lenses as you go.


Any suggestions for good used and cheap lenses? I'm not very knowledgeable when it comes to D-SLRs, but I'm learning and getting there.  

Yeah that's the whole idea of getting an SLR, so that I can keep it a for long while and not having to replace the whole camera, but just the lens when I feel I'd like and upgrade. 



mx344 said:


> Thats for 8 gig, and for me when i was shooting with my 450d, the average would be 14-15mb, so yah you'll get more over 500+:good:
> Although, fair warning, video SUCKS up memory lol. I was shooting some tennis, and if I remember correctly, the clip was 20ish seconds long, and it used up 40mb lmao.
> So my recommendation, once you import on the computer, delete off the memory card so you can have space for new material that you may be wanting to do.


Video is main reason why I'd like a 32GB card preferably. If I can get around 500 photos on an 8GB card then I'll get an 8GB card as a "backup" and I'll have a 16GB or 32GB card as a "primary card" if you get me? 

I move all the files off the memory card when I put the photos on my PC now anyway, it's a good habit.


----------



## mx344

I'd say 8 gig for photos, and 16 for video would be great!


----------



## spirit

mx344 said:


> I'd say 8 gig for photos, and 16 for video would be great!


OK that's what I'll do.

Any suggestions on carry cases or is the one I've picked OK?

Edit: possibly going for a 32GB and a 16GB card now - 16 for photos 32 for backup and video. Would that be OK?


----------



## voyagerfan99

I say 8GB as well. I have 2x 4GB and 1x 8GB card. Shooting on RAW with the 4GB card, I get about 166 shots. With the 8GB card, I get 649 shots.


----------



## spirit

OK, 8GB it is then for photos I think, and 16 or 32 for video and backup.


----------



## mx344

spirit said:


> OK that's what I'll do.
> 
> Any suggestions on carry cases or is the one I've picked OK?
> 
> Edit: possibly going for a 32GB and a 16GB card now - 16 for photos 32 for backup and video. Would that be OK?



The case is good, for me, I just put my wide angle on my camera and put that in the case, and I just put the others in my backpack that I put the case in...
Eventually you'll want to get some form of bakpack. Cause Once you starting getting those big 70-300's or 70-200 lenses, its not going to fit in that bag lol.


----------



## spirit

Yeah haha.  Would this be a better buy? http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lowepro-Nov...7VD8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1345128736&sr=8-1

Really appreciate all the help by the way. :good:


----------



## spirit

Nikon D3100 vs Canon EOS 1100D - which would you lot go for? The Nikon is only slightly more expensive, but apparently the battery life isn't very good.


----------



## spirit

Bump - opinions please! D3100 vs 1100D.


----------



## Punk

Both of them are fine, try each one of them and choose the one you're most confortable with. The only thing is that once you choose a brand, you have to stay in that brand because Nikon lens and Canon lens don't have the same lens diameter.


----------



## mx344

The D3100 would be better camera overall, but I like the ergonomics of the 1100D, so I'd go with that.


----------



## spirit

Yeah I thought the D3100 would be the better camera, I hear the battery life isn't very good though and it costs an arm and a leg to get spare ones, so I'll probably just go for the Canon.


----------



## voyagerfan99

As long as you match the model numbers and the mHa, you can find good batteries on eBay for cheap. I got the two for my Canon on eBay for maybe $12 a piece.


----------



## spirit

Are the cheap batteries still reliable and decent?


----------



## wolfeking

Can't say about the camera batteries, but I have never had an issue with laptop batteries from ebay not lasting. Just be sure to buy a new one and not a used one.


----------



## spirit

OK. 

The EOS 1100D is quite a bit cheaper than the D3100. 1100D is £313, the D3100 is like £347 so there's a saving there.

May be purchasing fairly soon actually. Entered a photography competition and will get £100 if I win which will be nice.  

Good news is I won't need to RMA the Fuji so even if I don't get the D-SLR for a while I'll still have a camera.


----------



## Ramodkk

Punk said:


> The only thing is that once you choose a brand, you have to stay in that brand because Nikon lens and Canon lens don't have the same lens diameter.



You don't _have_ to stay with a brand, if you don't like the brand or it doesn't meet your expectations, be it ergonomics or whatever reason, the logical thing to do is to try a different brand and switch. It's no big deal, it's not like he got a semi-pro/pro body or has invested in quality glass to start with. When it comes to switching brands kit lenses are almost like having no lenses, that's how cheap they are sometimes.


----------



## spirit

Think I'll just go with the 1100D. For the time being though the Fuji is more than enough. I just want to branch out a bit. I'm not wanting to sell the Fuji in order to fund the 1100D, the Fuji will still be very handy.


----------



## mx344

Save the money


----------



## spirit

mx344 said:


> Save the money



...so get the 1100D over the D3100? I think that is probably what I'm going to do.


----------



## spirit

Current list:

EOS 1100D w/ 18-55mm lens http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004MPQXZA/ref=ox_sc_act_title_4?ie=UTF8&smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE

SanDisk 32GB SD card http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00422GVQE/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE

SanDisk 8GB SD card (x2) http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B000VUVA62/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&smid=A9BITXL21U6X9

Lowerpro Nova Carry Case http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0016J7VD8/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE

Total: £362.29 

Look good?


----------



## Perkomate

Looks pretty good for an amateur setup. Will you save up and then buy a bigger lens? I've found that only having an 18-55mm can really catch you out sometimes, if you're out and about and want to shoot something far away.

Also, to throw another spanner in the works, if you're shooting moving things on motor drive, what I did was get an SD card for a movie camera, as they operate a little faster and the camera can keep up the shutter repetitions without bogging down on transfer rate.

I don't know if it's going to be as big a problem on 12mp as it is on 14mp though.


----------



## spirit

Yeah I'll most likely get myself a telephoto lens at some point, probably something like this http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00005K47Y/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&smid=A25SSRS87SUDW9 - that look good? I'm aware I'd get around 3-4x zoom on the 18-55 lens, not sure what that lens would be. Zoom is the main reason I want to keep hold of my Fuji too, has a 30x zoom and once the photos are edited they do look pretty good.

Would an SD like this be better? http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sandisk-32G...2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1346575060&sr=1-2 guessing that would also be fine for pictures too?

It's too bad the K-r isn't cheaper, otherwise I'd buy that over the 1100D and the D3100.


----------



## Ramodkk

As long as it's a Class 6 or above SD card, you'll be fine for 10-14MP doesn't matter if it says Video or not on the label, considering the camera's burst rate is 3 frames per second.

Also, yeah definitely get the kit lens only to start with, it's a pretty decent focal length for walk-around, yeah you'll miss your extra behemoth 30X zoom, but that's a compromise you're gonna have to make, like I said before, not even the 75-300mm would get you half as far.


----------



## spirit

Yeah I know about the zoom, doesn't bother me too much, I'll still have the Fuji for the zoom.

Think I'll just go for the cards I had in mind.


----------



## dtiao7eb

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/363593-REG/Tamron_AF014C700_18_200mm_f_3_5_6_3_XR_Di_II.html
I know this is a US site. but i would suggest this lens if you are getting only one lens on a cropped body. 75-300 on the t3 is really 120-480. when i bought my 60d i got the 70-200 and i often found that i would have to stand far away just to take a shot of my friends or family. 18-200 you still can take shots closer and you can still have access to a 200mm zoom.


----------



## dtiao7eb

the kit 18-55mm is junk. spend the extra cash get the tamron 18-200 much more bang for buck


----------



## spirit

The link doesn't work for me. Surely the kit one will be OK? That Tamron is like £150 on Amazon if this is one you're talking about http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tamron-18-2...D4LM/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1346615821&sr=8-2 quite a bit of money.


----------



## Ramodkk

This would be the one for Canon:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tamron-Asph...1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1346616486&sr=1-1



dtiao7eb said:


> the kit 18-55mm is junk. spend the extra cash get the tamron 18-200 much more bang for buck



Kit lenses are not junk. It gets the job done, and I find that if you treat it as two different lenses (a decently fast 18mm wide-angle lens and a pretty sharp 55mm standard/portrait lens on the telephoto end) and ignore everything in between, and you learn the best settings for different occasions on each one, you get a good grip on exposure. That sets you up for an upgrade when you feel ready.

The 18-200mm is an amazing walk-around lens, nothing can beat that wide range. But in terms of picture quality, super zoom lenses aren't THAT much better than kit lenses.

These were taken with a kit lens:


----------



## spirit

Yeah I've been onto Amazon.com and seen images people have taken with the 1100D with the kit lens, they look great (though of course some of them may be edited...  ) so I think a kit lens would be fine. That lens is pretty expensive, £157. 

I will see how I do for money, but I may save for longer and go for a K-r, should be better than the 1100D? Or I may just spring for the 1100D - not sure, will have to see how I do for money.


----------



## spirit

http://www.comet.co.uk/p/All-Digital-Cameras/buy-CANON-EOS-600D-All-Digital-Camera/712280 very tempting. How much better would this be than an 1100D?


----------



## spirit

Tri posting for the win, haha.

OK so here's an update. Went into Comet today to have a general look round. For those of who don't know, Comet is an electrical store, we have loads of them round here. They had various cameras up for display, including both the 1100D and the 550D (and Fuji's new SL cameras which I had never seen before). Had a play with both the 1100D and the 550D, sadly I couldn't turn them on though because they didn't have batteries, but I could get a feel for them.

They were pretty similar in looks and size (the biggest difference was the 1100D was in some sort of cherry red colour scheme) but the cameras felt a bit different, notably the 1100D had a more "plasticy" body. Didn't bother me though, I thought the size and weight was quite nice. Comet are selling it with the IS lens for about £360 and the 550D with the IS lens is £500 IIRC.

Alternatively, one of my friends has a D5100 which she never uses, so I may see if I can make an offer...

EDIT: Asked for a quote on her D5100 if she doesn't mind selling it. We'll see what she comes back with.

EDIT 2: She can't sell me the D5100.


----------



## spirit

Another update - went to school today, at break time I noticed one of the art teachers was carying a D3100 around. I spoke to him and said I was interested in purchasing one and he said I could have a go with it. So I had a feel for it and held it and stuff, it was good I thought, a bit nicer than the 1100D. So I may well get a D3100 now I think. Another benefit of the D3100 is that is a bit smaller than the 1100D, which is always good. 

So - time for a new list!

Nikon D3100 + 18-55mm lens (that's the lens I tried today, the teacher had the kit lens) http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00403MA4M/ref=ox_sc_act_title_4?ie=UTF8&smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE
32GB SD card (that's for 1080p video) http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B002G12OBO/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&smid=A1VV1LK4V9FDIA
16GB SD card (photos, should be more than enough) http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001W1BSM0/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&smid=A23BGYIVJH2HXW
LowerPro Carry Case http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0016J7VD8/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE

Total is £393.57

Look ok?


----------



## spirit

D5100 vs D3200? What do you guys think??


----------



## mx344

what are the prices of each over there?
If the Nikon d5100 is cheaper, get it. Little better low light, solid senor still.
If they are the sam price, I'd go for the 3200, newer, better res, and other goodies
They are really close in perfomance...


----------



## spirit

Price wise they're about the same. D5100 is about £420 I think and the D3200 about £450. I had seen they were close in performance.

How does the 600D stack up the two? I had a look and it seems the Nikons are better, but would be a 600D also be good? It's about £470 I think.

Trying all these out tomorrow by the way in a shop.


----------



## mx344

The Nikons would be a better choice.
I probably get the 5100 then


----------



## spirit

OK so why do you recommend the D5100 over the D3200? I see the 3200 has something like 24MP, a newer Expeed 3 processor and it is smaller and lighter? Is there going to be little benefit by having the extra stuff, so it would be better to save the money and put it somewhere else (external mic perhaps?)


----------



## mx344

Well for one, the 24mp is overkill, I have a 60D which is 18mp and I only use it for sports because it has alot of cropping power. Other than that I use the 12mp 5d, which is more than enough. So 16mp would be plenty good for you.(I started on a 300D which had 6.3mp, it did me well.)

the 5100 has better noise performance, due to the lesser mp count, each pixel site will soak in more light, resulting in less noise.(to be fair, its only slight but noticeable)

On the weight, you are going to want a heavier camera, because once you get some good quality glass on the front-end, its going to be HEAVY. You want to have as even of a balanced camera as you can.

The new processor, eh, may be a little faster, but again, I'm using a 7 year old camera and its no slouch. When it comes down to it, if it takes the shot well, that's all that matters.

You will be better off saving money for better lenses, that what will give you the best quality, the body is the smaller part of the picture. Or mic, what ever floats your boat lol:good:


----------



## spirit

OK I went to the shop and tried out a few cameras today. Tried out a 650D, a D5100 and a D3200. Didn't think too much to the 650D, it was noisy, felt cheap, and it was expensive. Had a go with the D3200, didn't quite fit in my hands properly. The D5100 fit just fine and I quite liked the feel to it.

Brought the broucheres of all 3 home (and a 600D brouchere too), just reading through them.

16MP should be enough I reckon. I don't print my photos actually so that doesn't matter to me. Just thought 24MP may be.... nice. 

The D5100 is quite a bit cheaper though, so I'm probably gonna go with a D5100 I think.

The girl I spoke to in the shop seemed surprised that I preferred that I preferred the D5100 over the 650D, but she said that she liked Canons and owned a 5D herself. She said she'd employ me not to buy the 1100D, so I'm definitely staying away from that.


----------



## mx344

Sounds good!

Lmao, yeah, some people are so brand loyal...smh.

Thats good that you are worrying about how it feels in the hands, thats really important...one of the main reasons I went canon, it feels the better in the hands for me.:good:

Keep us updated!


----------



## Ramodkk

D5100 it is!


----------



## spirit

mx344 said:


> Sounds good!
> 
> Lmao, yeah, some people are so brand loyal...smh.
> 
> Thats good that you are worrying about how it feels in the hands, thats really important...one of the main reasons I went canon, it feels the better in the hands for me.:good:
> 
> Keep us updated!


Yeah the 650D felt nice and all in my hands, the body felt really good, the kit lens - eh felt a bit cheap, and the girl in the shop said that Canon's kit lenses weren't very good. The Nikon lens certainly felt better for me at least.

The D5100 fit better in my hands than the D3200 - D3200 felt a bit small and cramped. 



ramodkk said:


> D5100 it is!


Yeah I think so. Good too because the D5100 is cheaper than the D3200 and the 600D and the 650D! 

Just need to get the rest of the money.


----------



## Ramodkk

> Just need to get the rest of the money.



And since you like zoom, sell your Fujifilm, your computer, one leg and your soul. Who knows you might get enough for a Nikkor 600mm f/4G.


----------



## spirit

ramodkk said:


> And since you like zoom, sell your Fujifilm, your computer, one leg and your soul. Who knows you might get enough for a Nikkor 600mm f/4G.



Haha don't think so!  I'm going for the camera itself + the 18-55mm, a Nikon ME-1 mic, a Nikon ML-L3 remote, 1x Class 10 16GB card, 1x Class 10 32GB card and a LowerPro Nova Bag. Total cost is £577 but hey, it's cheaper than a 650D body + lens alone.


----------



## jonnyp11

ramodkk said:


> And since you like zoom, sell your Fujifilm, your computer, one leg and your soul. Who knows you might get enough for a Nikkor 600mm f/4G.



eh, do all that and just buy a d600, perfectly fine, no need for the d800


----------



## spirit

jonnyp11 said:


> eh, do all that and just buy a d600, perfectly fine, no need for the d800



Where did he say "buy a D800"? Unless that lens only works on a D800?


----------



## jonnyp11

was kidding, just throwing out the most expensive nikons for ya (well not the d3x or d4, those are rediculous)


----------



## spirit

jonnyp11 said:


> was kidding, just throwing out the most expensive nikons for ya (well not the d3x or d4, those are rediculous)



Yeah I wondered why you are suddenly going on about the D600 and the D800.

I'm gettin' a D5100 and the stuff I listed above. As the mic does bump the price up by £87, that may have to wait a little while, but as the remote is only like £4 and it works using infra-red, so no cables, I'll get it. May be useful.


----------



## Ramodkk

Yeah definitely don't get the mic yet, that's too expensive, you might find out you really don't want it.


----------



## spirit

OK here's what I'm going for.

D5100 Kit http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004U4UHTQ/ref=ox_sc_act_title_5?ie=UTF8&smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE

Class 10 16GB SD card http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B007BJHETS/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE

Class 10 32GB SD card http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B007PYBOZ4/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE

Nikon ML-L3 remote http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00007EDZG/ref=ox_sc_act_title_6?ie=UTF8&smid=ASBMLZE5XWOS4

Lowerpro Nova Case http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0016J7VD8/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE

That's £474. I can get the mic at a later date if I find I need it.

Any changes?


----------



## mx344

Well if you wanna save a little bit of money, go with a slower sd card, you not going to notice a difference from the class 10 to 4 with that camera.


----------



## spirit

What about for video?


----------



## mx344

hmm, well to be honest I have never run into a problem with slower cards lol(I have both fast and slow). Including video. I've shot [email protected] along with [email protected]gh, you miight as well just stick with what you got, its only about 15ish bucks. Might help in the future


----------



## spirit

OK. I think that list might be final. We'll have to see how it goes. I've got like £275 now I think, so that leaves £199 to go. :/


----------



## spirit

Thought I'd just update you with my choices. Been doing constant research and this is what I have decided to buy. I notice with the introduction of the D5200, the D3200 has come down in price. 

D3200 + 18-55mm http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B007VBGTX8/ref=ox_sc_act_title_6?ie=UTF8&smid=A2QVR25NCQWB3V

SanDisk Ultra 32GB (x2) http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B007BJHEWK/ref=ox_sc_act_title_5?ie=UTF8&smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE

Lowepro Nova 170 AW http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0016J1EAY/ref=ox_sc_act_title_4?ie=UTF8&smid=A2L0UV81X3JLZ5

Rode VideoMic http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0007U9SOC/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&smid=A2OZDCM2SDJCA2

Nikon ML-L3 IR Remote http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00007EDZG/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&smid=A1OPZAUY32QX02

Might aso get a spare battery if money is kind http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003ZYF3M8/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&smid=A2T14A3POTVMGU

Looking to buy in about 2 weeks time or early 2013.


----------



## PhotonCrasher

Yeh, a spare battery is useful.


----------



## spirit

I'll probably end up buying one.


----------



## spirit

I got a D3200 in the end. Thank you everybody for the help!


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> I got a D3200 in the end. Thank you everybody for the help!




Get ready to continue spending more and more money on lenses and accessories, lol


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> Get ready to continue spending more and more money on lenses and accessories, lol



Oh the spending isn't over yet. Paid Dad £113 for the D-SLR today, need to buy a bag for it before Saturday (going to London on Saturday!), need another memory card and a bunch of other stuff for it.

Photography is going to be where my cash goes. The PC is as good as it needs to be I think - or at least for now.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I can see you upgrading to a better body in two or three years, as well as buying a good collection of lenses.


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> I can see you upgrading to a better body in two or three years, as well as buying a good collection of lenses.



Lenses, yes. Body, maybe not for a while.  One of the reasons for choosing the D3200 was the 'future-proofness', 24.2 MP should keep me going for a while.


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> Lenses, yes. Body, maybe not for a while.  One of the reasons for choosing the D3200 was the 'future-proofness', 24.2 MP should keep me going for a while.


Oh don't you worry, you'll want the better high ISO performance and a FF camera before you know it


----------



## voyagerfan99

WRXGuy1 said:


> Oh don't you worry, you'll want the better high ISO performance and a FF camera before you know it



Exactly. Megapixel count really doesn't mean much if you can't get good shots at 6400ISO.


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> Oh don't you worry, you'll want the better high ISO performance and a FF camera before you know it





voyagerfan99 said:


> Exactly. Megapixel count really doesn't mean much if you can't get good shots at 6400ISO.



Hahaha.


----------



## Ramodkk

Jason just got schooled by the dynamic duo  Don't worry we'll get them back! lol


----------



## spirit

ramodkk said:


> Jason just got schooled by the dynamic duo  Don't worry we'll get them back! lol





On a serious note, thank you everybody here for your help and advice. It is all appreciated and I've learned a lot by asking you guys and doing some of my own research into which SLR to get. I'm looking forward to shooting with the D3200 and I think it will be staying with me for some time to come yet.


----------



## EvanK

Hey, Jason, hope you're enjoying your D3200 so far!

Regarding what some of the others said about megapixels, this is a good read.  I don't usually like to recommend Ken Rockwell's articles, some of his stuff is pretty out there if you know what I mean, but this particular article is quite useful for learning about the "Megapixel Myth".


----------



## spirit

Hey Evan,

Yes I am loving my D3200!  Thank you for the article, I'll take a read of it! 

I'm off to London today, so I should get some nice photos with the D3200!


----------



## Karimsafieddine

These are objects with an excellent price on as a total. You can even decrease some of it. 
First, you don't need the 32 GB card and why the 75-300 mm lens. You got the canon 1100d which says you are a beginner. You should just start with kit 18-55mm lens to start with. 

I suggest getting a 16 GB card with an 18-55mm lens. This will even drop your expenses down a bit.


----------



## spirit

Dude, I got a Nikon D3200 and I've got the 18-55 kit lens, read the thread. 

And a 32GB card is nice to have when your RAW files are about 25MB in size.


----------

